# Spiele Server



## eXce (16. Dezember 2008)

hallo..

meine kumpels und ich wollen ne kleine lan machen, haben uns aus dem was wir hatten n dedicated sever zusamm gebaut..
und zwar n p3 700mhz, 768mb ram und ne s3 grafikkarte.. ca. 100gb hdd..

reicht das aus für - battlefield 1942, ut3, cod2,4 u 5, serious sam tse und cs 1.6

muss dazu sagen, wir eben serious sam the second encounter laufen server und nur einer hat sich eingewählt ging ohne probs, bloß mit n paar gegner war die cpu auslastung dann auf 60% im schnitt.. wir wissen nur nicht, ob die dann noch weiter steigt, wenn wir dann nachher zu 6 sind.. und es lagt nachher noch alles... und ** tse is noch was anderes als ut3 oder cod..


mfg eXce


----------



## Borealis (16. Dezember 2008)

eXce schrieb:


> hallo..
> 
> meine kumpels und ich wollen ne kleine lan machen, haben uns aus dem was wir hatten n dedicated sever zusamm gebaut..
> und zwar n p3 700mhz, 768mb ram und ne s3 grafikkarte.. ca. 100gb hdd..
> ...



Ein p3 für CoD's und UT3, die beiden spiele könnt ihr vergessen. Da ist die CPU viel zu schwach ... Grafikkarte ist ja in dem Fall ziemlich egal.

MfG


----------



## Blacki (29. März 2009)

ich hatte mal zum spass den alte rechner von nem kumpel mit 
(p4 2,8 GHZ 512 MB Ram 40 GB platte und ati radeon x1550) 
ging eigentlich alles ganz gut 
solange da nicht zu viele auf dem server rennern und ihr eure grafik nicht zUUUUUUUU hoch eingestellt habt eght das alles noch
für cs dürftet ihr aber keinerlei probleme haben


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2009)

@Blacki:
Die Grafikeinstellungen der Clients sollten keinen Einfluss auf den Server haben. 
Spendier dem Rechner doch noch 1GB Ram, dann schafft der wesentlich mehr...


CSS geht auf jeden Fall, UT3 wird knapp, kommt aber dann auf das OS an. UT2004 geht auch, CS1.6, Cod2, BF1942 und Serious Sam gehen wieder locker.


----------



## Blacki (29. März 2009)

naja wir haben dann mal einen der dauernd übern screen bei uns geruckelt gebeten ist die grafik runzuschrauben und dann wurde es besser
ich investier da nicht mehr so viel 
der fristet sein dasein bald als homeserver dafür reicht der noch vollkommen


----------



## St.Eifler (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo erstmal!!!
Wenn man einen server erstellen will mit dem man auch mit seinen Kumpels Online Spielen kann, was braucht man dafür?.
Solche Spiele wie Empire Earth oder Empires die Neuzeit.
Welche OS soll man am besten auf dem Server laufen lassen?
Welche Mindestanforderungen hat so ein Server?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Mai 2011)

OS: Du brauchst für solche Anwendungen kein spezielles Server-OS, da reicht auch ein normales Windows. Falls das Spiel (bzw. die Serveranwendung) Linux unterstützt, wäre das natürlich auch ne Alternative.

HW: Hängt stark von den Spielen ab. Bei älteren Spielen brauchst du auch nur ältere HW. Falls die Spiele dedizierte Serveranwendungen besitzen benötigst du in der Regel auch keine gute Grafikkarte, da eh keine Grafik angezeigt wird.

Internetzugang: Das ist meistens der schwierigste Part, denn du benötigst eine relativ gute Leitung (auch das ist vom Spiel abhängig und vor allem von der Zahl der Spieler). Des weitern musst du in deiner Firewall (Router, Windows, ...) die für das Spiel benötigten Ports freigeben. Wie genau sich andere Spieler zu deinem Server verbinden sollen, hängt vom Spiel ab. Meist kann man irgendwo eine IP-Adresse angeben, zu der man sich verbinden möchte. Hier müsste dann deine öffentliche IP angegeben werden (also die, mit der du im Internet unterwegs bist - ändert sich idR alle 24h).


----------

